# Betta linocut



## Morgyn (Mar 7, 2014)

Decided to draw and carve a block of Dexter my Betta to use on items in my Etsy shop. This picture is from a kitchen towel printing. He's so fascinating to watch and simply gorgeous, even when eating ghost shrimp. ;-)


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

That's beautiful! U carved it??? Nice work!!


----------



## Morgyn (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks! Yes, I drew the image, then carved, then printed with it. I love printmaking. ;-)


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

I love linocut! I've done it once in school....

It's funny you posited this, a few months back I had to explain to hubby what linocut was.


----------



## Morgyn (Mar 7, 2014)

Cool Meade!


----------

